# Very simple conversion for a Widow / Strike 9 or similar to: Slingbow! takes 10 mins - cost: 50p or less!



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

So I'd sat and watched Dave from Pathfinder talk about this on YouTube:





I was blown away by how very simple it was, and I couldn't wait to give it a go.

So, when I was in the ironmongers yesterday afternoon I picked up an oversized (2" diameter) keyring, for a whole 30pence.

Today, I spent about ten minutes attaching it between the forks of my old Barnett Black Widow* with a couple of elastic bands. I have a couple of magnets on the the lower limbs I used to use for holding steel ammo - that just handily held the lower part of the ring in place. To be honest a bit of string would be just as good there if not better. (see pic)

I've a baker's dozen of homebrew cane + duct-tape fletched + nail or field point head arrows, from 40" to 50" long. I made these years back to go with my slightly-crappy-but-fun self bows (the really long arrows I originally made as darts to go with my atalatl / throwing stick).

So, I grabbed my arrows, and set up the box targets at the 5yard "range" that's backed by the brick wall in the yard. ... I was gobsmacked at how easy to shoot and accurate the slingbow was!

A friend of mine who's not so familiar with slingshots had a go. He missed the boxes, and hit the catch carpet, the arrow went through and.... knocked a chip off the brick wall! And that's just with the Barnett red bands... I expect it's the weight of the arrow that makes it hit so hard...

I'm well chuffed that such a super-simple mod works so well - my Black Widow just became my permanent slingbow!

I can't recommend this mod enough - in terms of smiles-per-mile I think it's a winner!









(*I already took off the wrist brace because I felt it was kicking my arm down, after release. The masking tape is to fatten up the grip.)


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Did I put this in the wrong sub-forum? (if so, please can a mod move it?)

Or is it just old news to everyone? Equivalent to me re-discovering the wheel and getting all overexcited?? Lolz!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

JohnRio said:


> Did I put this in the wrong sub-forum? (if so, please can a mod move it?)
> 
> Or is it just old news to everyone? Equivalent to me re-discovering the wheel and getting all overexcited?? Lolz!


Lol, pretty much John!
There's a lot of different approachs, check out the rest of this subforum for more.


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Did I put this in the wrong sub-forum? (if so, please can a mod move it?)
> 
> Or is it just old news to everyone? Equivalent to me re-discovering the wheel and getting all overexcited?? Lolz!


Lol, pretty much John!
There's a lot of different approachs, check out the rest of this subforum for more.
[/quote]

Will do!


----------

